# Santa Barbara Tuesday/Wednesday?



## DMoore (Feb 4, 2004)

I'm at a conference in Santa Barbara next week with Tuesday and Wednesday afternoons free. I'm staying at the Doubletree on Cabrillo Blvd. Can anyone recommend a good ~30 mile ride from there, or any afternoon group/training rides on either afternoon?


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*A link to an earlier suggestion...*

...with some extraneous info. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=16593 Depending on how long your afternoons are, this ride would be just about right; you could hammer through it in a couple of hours, or do a more leisurely cruise, enjoying the views. Time things right and you can ride out to the end of Stearns Wharf for the sunset to wind things up.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

DMoore said:


> I'm at a conference in Santa Barbara next week with Tuesday and Wednesday afternoons free. I'm staying at the Doubletree on Cabrillo Blvd. Can anyone recommend a good ~30 mile ride from there, or any afternoon group/training rides on either afternoon?


There's only one ride I've ever done in Santa Barbara, and it was spectacular. Every time I pass thru, I want to get out my bike and do it again. Get yourself to Gibraltar Road (it's not that hard to find), then climb to the sky. It's something like 4,000 feet in 13 miles, which is a Tour de France quality climb. Cross the ridge line over to Painted Cave and descend via San Marcos down to Foothill and close the loop. It's about 35 miles, and if you get a clear weather day, you'll remember it the rest of your life.

http://members.impulse.net/~dms/LaCumbre_p3.html


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*Stop by and Visit with Dave...*

at Fastrack bicycles on Canon Perdio Street, between De La Vina and Chapala Street.

Also, go to:

http://www.fastrackbicycles.com/

Click on the "Rides" link. They have a Wednesday afternoon ride you might be interested in.


----------

